# I'm actually becoming comfortable driving to new places.



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I used to have a debilitating fear of driving to new places. Merely having directions did not help much. I feared that a road might be closed, and then I'd be lost forever.

Since moving to a new area, I'm driving to new places all the time. I have repeatedly faced the situation in which I have to go somewhere new, and I'm becoming very used to that feeling. To help me out, I bought a GPS navigation unit (TomTom ONE), and from the combination of practice and technology, I'm like a new person when it comes to driving.

Just give me an address, and I'll be there! Miss an exit? Big deal!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Three cheers for technology


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I love my GPS. I use Microsoft Streets and Trips on my laptop with GPS. I can drive from anyplace to anywhere and get around traffic jams by taking the back roads even in cities I have never been in before.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Using the TomTom is like using the little map when playing Grand Theft Auto, without running over people or the drive-by shootings. :lol


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

This use to be my fear! 

I couldn't drive on freeways and was always fearful of driving to new places. I would take the back roads and it would take me twice as long to get anywhere.

Yet I got over that fear with practice, practice, practice and more practice.


----------

